# Minimule- is that your palomino mule



## Suzie (May 25, 2007)

I just glanced through and that pic looks VERY familiar...... :bgrin


----------



## minimule (Jun 18, 2007)

I just saw this! Yes, that was Wylie in that issue !!! That's the 2nd time they've talked about her.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 19, 2007)

How could they NOT talk about her?? :bgrin



:



: Shes a classy model and knows it :bgrin



: she is so nice looking!



: Corinne


----------



## minimule (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks!



:



:

Actually, Leah used her because of them trying to push Mule and donkey people to do more DNA testing. It paid off on her because she would have been registered as a sorrel rather than a palomino because of what her dam was listed as.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 19, 2007)

I wanna see



:

Can someone post the article ?

Please :bgrin


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i'd love to see too



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 20, 2007)

me too!!!!!

hey Shawna i am still willing to trade Wylie for Eve



:


----------

